# Show me your mutt! Um, I mean Designer Doggie??



## minisaremighty (Mar 9, 2006)

This is my mutt. If she had actually been _*intentionally bred*_ she'd be a designer doggie. She was a free pup at a livestock auction. I have now decided to call her a Golden Borger (golden retriever x border collie x german shepard) :bgrin







I had a corgi/doxie cross for 14 years. I just discovered that he should have been called a Dorgi.



: :bgrin Go figure! I could have been saying all these years that I had a Dorgi instead of a welsh corgi/dachshund mix (which is a mouthful).

Anybody else want to share their designer mutt?? Intentionally bred or not.



:


----------



## crponies (Mar 9, 2006)

All I have right now is a sheltie, no cross there. That is a beautiful dog you have. My family does have a "designer dog" though. Bruce is a Springer Spaniel and Labrodor Retriever cross (I like to call him a Springtriever). He's a big dog and an absolute sweatheart. Here are some pictures I have from when he was living with me for about a month. He lives with my parents over on the coast in Northern CA now.

Headshot:






with Tirzah, one of my barn cats:






playing in a mud puddle caused by a leaking pipe (that is my dog, Malcolm, who put his face in the corner):


----------



## Sonya (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is mine - we rescued him when he was about 9 months old, he is 5 now - I have no clue what he is - his name is Radar - he can be very hyper sometime (maybe some jrt in there) - we have nicknamed him "chucky" after the horror flick!

Chucky on the boat:






Chucky playing with the frisbee that he destroyed in 20 seconds flat:






Chucky camping wearing my hat :lol: :






Chucky looking out the sliding glass doors:


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 9, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Here is my Esther. She keeps me from running into things below my nose.She was intentionally bred by the Guide Dog Foundation so I guess that makes her a designer dog.....considering her insurance value is 40,000.00 based on her training etc...she may be a Gucci designer dog! lol She is a golden Retriever/yellow lab cross.



[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Miniv (Mar 9, 2006)

Kathy,

Your fellow is beautiful! And I love "crponies" special boy's head shot!

I'm including a photo our own "designer doggies" as they have decided they fit right into our decor! LOL!

The middle one is the MUTT (Golden Lab x Sharpei) and he's the one who's bonded to me.....long story short - he is one of our rescues......He came to us after having been beaten by the husband of his previous owner. It's taken a long time for him to trust a male human -- especially one that has something in his hand!






The one on the left is a Karalian Bear Dog. The one on the right is a young golden retriever.

MA


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 9, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]MA your golden looks like Esther! Especially on a large screen![/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## nootka (Mar 9, 2006)

Here is our Miniature "Austie" or Mini Aussie/Sheltie mutt.

His name is Moonie and he loves to play "vicious" with the horses. Here he is encouraging Mouse to show off and Mouse is showing him what he thinks of his herding technique. Moonie is ten years old in this pic and is working on year number 11. He has nearly died twice, getting run over by a friend's truck while helping them "work" on a fence the friend had driven through, and then going to the river to eat some salmon and getting very sick.

Liz M.


----------



## minisaremighty (Mar 9, 2006)

Wow! Those are some fine examples of designer doggies!!! Let's see, we have a

Golden Borger (golden retriever/boder collie/german shepard)

Springrtriever (springer spaniel/retriever)

Jackador (assuming jrt and maybe some lab??)

Golden Retrievador (golden retriever/golden lab)

Golden Sharador (golden labrador/sharpei)

Mini Austie (mini aussie/sheltie)

Akitador (akita/labrador)

:aktion033: :bgrin


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 9, 2006)

Ha! Designer dogs! Right, heres mine and I prefer him to a labradoodle or whatever they are any day. I have a soft spot for shepherds and I love it when dogs ears stick up. His name is Luca. Hes all trouble but hes awesome! He is a shepherd Huskey Mix - does that make him a Shuskey? In any case, I would love to find this kind again. They dont always look like this but this is my ideal.






baby pic taken over the summer. He grew fast!


----------



## Kendra (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's mine ... she's purebred "Morley". We got her from our local humane society, most of their bigger dogs come, one way or another, from the Morley reserve nearby. These dogs are great, and such a conglomeration of breeds that it's impossible to completely identify them all. They tend to have a lot of Shepard, but some, like our Dixie, are mostly Rottie. A few months ago we took her into the vet for an ear infection, and saw a vet that we hadn't met before ... her comment? "She looks like a Morley!"

We wanted a Rottie, she's perfect because she's only half the size of one! Well ... she's not exactly perfect, she does keep us busy, but we love her! She may not be Rottie sized, but she still weighs over 50lbs on her little short legs, and she firmly believes that she is toy poodle sized!

Here she is on "her" favorite soft blue blanket (that was actually my Christmas present from Jenn!)


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Mar 10, 2006)

This is our Chi-Rat? Buddy. I'm not really sure what he is, but he is such a love.



: We found him at the pound; he was tucked away in the cat room, and I almost missed him. But I heard this sad singing and decided to investigate and there he was. I can't imagine how he ended up in there. He is just a wonderful, snuggly little guy.


----------



## shane (Mar 10, 2006)

this is my daughter with cindy our wee toy poodle ,they just love dressing up,lol :lol: symone often dresses her up in dolls clothes and pushes her around in her pram



:


----------



## minisaremighty (Mar 10, 2006)

Kendra said:


> Here's mine ... she's purebred "Morley". We got her from our local humane society, most of their bigger dogs come, one way or another, from the Morley reserve nearby. These dogs are great, and such a conglomeration of breeds that it's impossible to completely identify them all. They tend to have a lot of Shepard, but some, like our Dixie, are mostly Rottie. A few months ago we took her into the vet for an ear infection, and saw a vet that we hadn't met before ... her comment? "She looks like a Morley!"
> 
> We wanted a Rottie, she's perfect because she's only half the size of one! Well ... she's not exactly perfect, she does keep us busy, but we love her! She may not be Rottie sized, but she still weighs over 50lbs on her little short legs, and she firmly believes that she is toy poodle sized!
> 
> Here she is on "her" favorite soft blue blanket (that was actually my Christmas present from Jenn!)


Kendra, you have me intrigued! I can't see the photo of Dixie for some reason, but I'm curious as to what the Morley Reserve is and what a Morley dog means??



Would love to see what she looks like!


----------



## CharmedMinis (Mar 10, 2006)

Well here are my 3 Designer Doggies.............and if they heard the word Mutt, there would be trouble :new_shocked:

This is Shelby, a Border Wolf Shepherd (German Shepherd x Border Collie/Wolf). She is 9 years old and we've had her since she was a baby. She is soooo smart it's a little freaky



:

These pictures are deceiving, she's typical German Shepherd size, almost about 70 pounds.











This is Darcy, a Basenji something cross. We just aren't sure about what else she might. Everyone agrees though (vets included) that she does NOT have Shepherd in her, even though she is colored that way. She is about 3 years old and weighs around 35 pounds. She was a rescue, we found her with a way too tight collar, singed whiskers and burned feet.











And this is our newest family member. We got her from a Sanctuary in November. This is Tooter, a Chihuahua cross. We are pretty darn certain that her other half is Wire Haired Jack Russell, she has the JRT personality. She is 2 years old and weighs 8 pounds, and boy does she rule this roost



:











We have one more dog, but he's a purebred, I guess he's Designer cause he has 3 legs. This is Homer a 6 year old Treeing Walker Coonhound. He's also a rescue.


----------



## Boinky (Mar 10, 2006)

fordney farms,

from the looks of your handsome little man, he looks to me like he's a Border Collie lab Cross. It would explain the white stockings and tip tail.. AND it would also explain the hyperness. some lines of BC's are encredibly nutty and intense! lol.. he's hansome though! That would what..make him a *bocador?*_?_


----------



## Kendra (Mar 10, 2006)

minisaremighty said:


> Kendra, you have me intrigued! I can't see the photo of Dixie for some reason, but I'm curious as to what the Morley Reserve is and what a Morley dog means??
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see what she looks like!



I don't know what's wrong with the picture, I'll try again.

Morley is the Native community just west of the town where we get our mail. Dixie and her sister were found running wild. If the picture doesn't work, she looks mostly like a Rottweiler, only smaller, short legged and a longer nose! So many people in the area have great dogs that came from similarly questionable beginnings!


----------



## journey (Mar 11, 2006)

This is our spoiled brat Sissy..She is part Dashaund and part Beagle so I guess that would make her a Dashagle? Don't know but she thinks she is a 14 lb killer...lol She likes to bark at any guests, but she easily makes friends with everyone!






This one is our old dog goofy he is part Weimerunner and part German Shepard. I miss him so much (I sincerelly wish that my sister would give him back to us :bgrin )


----------



## Boinky (Mar 11, 2006)

journey,

i came up with another name for your beagle Dashound cross.lol how abuot a Beashound? LOL this is so much fun comming up with names


----------



## journey (Mar 11, 2006)

Boinky said:


> journey,
> 
> i came up with another name for your beagle Dashound cross.lol how abuot a Beashound? LOL this is so much fun comming up with names



Sounds better than what I came up with... :lol:


----------



## Kim Rule (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, I'll need someone to help me with pictures...we have 2 dogs...one of them is a designer dog! Ash is a Border Collie/Keeshond cross. Santa Clause brought him when my son was 8 years old. Santa didn't have any money that year



: and found an ad for free puppies in the paper. He was a terror as a puppy...I often threatened to neuter him on the dining room table, with a rusty spoon! :new_shocked: But he mellowed out, I let the vet neuter him instead, and he has become a GREAT dog! Now that we have Loki, he has a buddy to play with.

Edited to add: Okay, I've been racking my brain all day...What would you call a Border Collie/Keeshond mix? A Borderkees? A Borhond? A Kees Collie?

Kim R


----------



## tshack (Mar 11, 2006)

Well Don't know if you can count them as desinger dogs or more as crosses. BUt Cody's cowdogs are a mix of Catahoula/Leopard, Lacey, just a touch of BC, and pitt, and redbone. More or less a little of this and a little of that to make the perfect type of cowdog needed. Nope they don't sell for big bucks though, but are worth their weight in gold when it comes to stopping cattle. Their pics are on the web site, just look for Cody's dogs.

To the owner of the chi cross, I'd have to say it's a long shot if there's any jrt in that dog, I'd go for a more mop type dog breed than a jrt. OR just long haired Chi. None of the JRT characteristics are shown in that pic anyways.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Mar 11, 2006)

This is my Cocker Frise-







I was going to breed her to a Poodle and get Cocker Doodle Frises, but decided not to!!!

I regret it now as I could be asking up to $700.00 for the puppies!!


----------



## luvmycritters (Mar 11, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]This is Salem - a "terripeagle?" ( Terrier, poodle, beagle ) The smartest little 20.00$ dog ever![/SIZE] See him smiling?






[SIZE=10pt]And this my daughter with her "sheplab" Hunter.[/SIZE]

Lori


----------



## The Dynamic Duo (Mar 11, 2006)

I have maybe what you could call a ...... Rotador? Black lab/rotweiler


----------

